# knights, samurai, cowboys?



## billc (Jan 2, 2011)

As I posted on another thread, I just saw True Grit, and the movie does have Grit.  It made me think about the warrior types around the world.  The Europeans had their Knights, The Japanese had the Samurai, and here in the states we had the Cowboy.  I know there are other warrior types but these three are the ones that came to mind right away.  I was thinking, the knight and the samurai for the most part seem attached to higher authorities, feudal lords and such.  The cowboy, more of an independant?  I know about Knights Errant, and Ronin, but they are somewhat of the outsider where the cowboy is naturally more of an individual?
What about Robin Hood?  Any thoughts? 
I think that in the past knights and cowboys were what we in America had to look up to, until of course the movie Star Wars and the Jedi.  The jedi, of course are more eastern in nature, and even use an advanced japanese style blade.


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 2, 2011)

-Knights.. Your talking about some blokes there that would charge an enemy line of pikemen on horseback, then fight to the bloody death for king and country.
-Samurai, same deal again, but maybe with a more insane scream as they charged LOL 

These two lived by a code of honour, gosh, where to start, knights literaly forged our history with blood.

Jedi's having a more advanced japanese blade!! I aint touching that..

Cowboys............ I got nothin!


----------



## seasoned (Jan 2, 2011)

2 guys I know, Smith and Wesson, roamed the west dealing out their unbiased justice to one and all...........

My daughter and I saw True Grit yesterday, it was awesome.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 2, 2011)

Cowboys as a warrior class????  I don't think so.  

Robin Hood was a bandit or rebel depending on the story and the viewpoint, equivalent to the Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid or Clyde Barrow.


----------



## billc (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay, good point, not a warrior class, but how about an armed class?  Weapons in the area of the knight and samurai, were disallowed to the general population, while guns were allowed to almost everyone in early America.

Not to be a star wars geek, why do the Jedi use two hands to use the light saber?  It is not like it would be heavy, and wouldn't it really be a one handed weapon?


----------



## Omar B (Jan 2, 2011)

How does cowboy get lumped into Knights and Samurai?  Totally different.

As a side note, one of my ancestors was a Rajput and it's where I got the "singh" from in my last name since it's an honorific.


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 3, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Not to be a star wars geek, why do the Jedi use two hands to use the light saber? It is not like it would be heavy, and wouldn't it really be a one handed weapon?


 
haha, actualy thats right eh, its basicaly weightless and goes through anything.
Would be much better off using it more like an epee or something.


----------



## 72ronin (Jan 3, 2011)

Omar B said:


> As a side note, one of my ancestors was a Rajput and it's where I got the "singh" from in my last name since it's an honorific.


 
Awesome! 
Many of my Ancestors fought alongside William Wallace and Robert de Bruce.. FREEDOM! lol


----------

